# Help with ladderback chairs !!!



## AustinPace (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello to all, I am new here and am loving this site!! I have dabbled with making a few pieces of furniture for my wife and kids but I am still fairly "green" to woodworking, per se. 
My question for you guys today is about my kitchen chairs. We got them used about 10 years ago and they were very sturdy back then but now they are literally about to fall apart. Every joint is loose and and I'm honestly scared to sit on them. My plan is to take each one apart and re-glue/clamp them, I am curious to see if there is any similar or better method. Thanks !!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

What you desrcibe is exactly what needs to happen.

I mark w/ masking tape so the same tenon goes in the same hole. All the old glue must be scraped out and off.

Band clamps are a must.

If there isn't a good glue joint fit, you'll need to either plug the holes and redrill smaller or use a gap filling adhesive like epoxy.

If you take your time and do it right, they'll be good so long as they don't get rocked back on. That's what that joinery can't really tolerate. Regular use, they've got a great life ahead.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

You might be interested in this article by bob flexner. 
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/finishing/regluing_doweled_chairs

I did fix 6 old chairs a few months ago and now they are very solid. 
I used hide glue for the chairs (as a matter of fact I only use hide glue) I like the reversibility and the long open time. Awesome stuff (http://www.oldbrownglue.com/)
Good luck for the chairs


----------



## AustinPace (Feb 28, 2014)

Lee, it sounds like a great idea to label the parts because I promise you I will get them mixed up. Thanks

Great read lepelerin. Looks like I'll be ordering some hide glue. Thanks for the info.


----------

